# Screening Deck aka Catio Thread



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I plan on getting a ragdoll kitten in the coming months after the heart ache of losing my smokey on feb 1st. Since I know cats love the outdoors and since the ragdoll is a indoor cat only I plan on doing whatever is nessasary to benefit my cat.

I live on maui and own my own house and property so I can pretty much do anything I want. I have spent hours looking at designs etc.. 

I plan on enclosing my outdoor deck and putting a kitty door on my kitchen door giving access to the deck. 

I was going to put in wire cage material but mosquitos has always been a problem out there during certain months. 

Should I opt for heavy duty insect screen instead, would the ragdoll destroy the screen? Or should I put a layer of cage with a layer of insect screen as well..
Of course I will also be going more elaborate once the deck is completed with a tunnel system cage going to the grass...

I will use this thread as my progress thread, I know I do not even have the kitten yet but with my mind clouded with grief this is a project to provide me with relief...


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Unrelated but thought I would share my greenhouse which smokey loved to follow me too. He was scared of the pond but seeing his big furry butt follow the path brought a smile to my face each and every time.. I cannot believe I do not have a pic of him walking the path, I guess I thought I would have all the time in the world and he would never leave me..


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow that's going to be a wonderful safe outdoor area for the new and very lucky kitty


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You're a good egg, I like you. I like that you are already preparing for this kitten. I know you'll never forget your beloved Smokey, but I think the preparations and this kitten will help you heal so much more quickly than staying stuck in the grieving process. We've definitely seen that here on the forums before.

They actually sell screen material that is extra strength for pets. Something like this: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Phifer-Pet-Screen-36-Kit/dp/B0040VAKUU[/ame]

That looks small enough to keep out 'sqeeters. Perhaps you could frame a chute leading out to the greenhouse like this: http://www.catsofaustralia.com/images/annie3.jpg with a cat door built into the greenhouse wall let kitten in and out at will. When your working at the pond he can sit in the tunnel and watch too.

I know that if I had a beautiful patio like that and screened it in..with wonderful cat trees and sleeping spots and safe plants, my boys would be THRILLED!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Burt,

I agree with Krissy, I think it's very good that you are focusing on bringing a new kitten home. It does help so much, even though we never forget the loved ones we have lost. Having kittens to take care of helped me when I went through it.

Judy


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks I just came from home depot, the have 2x3 green wire I might use, the greenhouse will not be used for my cat. Too hot in there and i have giant aquaponic water beds in there. Ill walk him there though thats for sure, just turning the patio into a catio but it still needs to be used for get togethers.

Im handy with the tools but im going to get a estimate from a carpenter soon, im also fumigating my house before any animal friend comes home...


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I found my screen, either pet screen or super screen, pet screen has less visability then super screen. I would get super screen if it can handle many years but from what i read pet screen is more durable long term... Only down side is less visability

https://www.metroscreenworks.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_74&sort=20a&page=6


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I didn't mean keep him the greenhouse. I mean you can run a tunnel system (frame a long tunnel and cover it with the screen) from his catio to the greenhouse so he can come and go as he pleases. It may be too far, but if not he might enjoy the opportunity to follow you without being restrained/leashed.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice idea, im definetly making some kind of tunnel system but my greenhouse is way in the back a bit too far. Ill have to walk him back there myself which im sure ill be doing quite a lot. My yard is enclosed except for my front driveway.

I ordered the pet screen 100 ft today so I will proceed and update this post as I make progress.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I love that last series of photos, you have an amazing back yard. It looks so warm there. A little paradise for any lucky cat. (Sent from the currently sub-zero region of upstate NY.)


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Catio project has already begun, over 10 hours and 2 days in I have finished half of the lower portion of screens..

I plan on making a cat walk that goes from the railing to my garage wall wrap it around to above the fountain and towards a mango tree in the back where I have my hammocks rigged up. A tree house cage if you will....A kitty hang out. Also plan another short cat walk on the other side that leads to the lawn, close to smokeys favorite hangout. 

He cant go there though, thats smokeys territory:kittyball


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
I LOVE your idea of a Kitty Tree House! Hammocks swaying under the trees...now that sounds so relaxing! 
Sharon


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

OO can I move in? I am also currently in sub zero weather LOL


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Framing being done....next update will be finishing the screening
Still waiting on carpenter to do my doors and some difficult parts, im no carpenter but im able to do a lot...

I hope the ragdoll will be happy, I know Smokey would go bonkers limited to the house and this enclosure, he had the enitire yard to conqueor...

I also am considering artificial turf for the flooring


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
It's already taking shape! Can't wait to see it finished! It's going to be a kitty paradise! 
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
My understanding of Ragdolls, is they're a very laid back breed, so I have a feeling, kitty will be very happy to just call your home and the catio, his or her, Kingdom!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Im about to purchase this flooring, the guy on the phone told me that a lady ordered the same one and was fine using it for her catio flooring.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqONwpn-fxw
Patio Flooring: See Swisstrax Patio Flooring in Action

I hope its comfortable enough for the feline but im getting it in green with dark green as seen in the gallery with the table....

Im excited to see and accomplish the end results although im limited because I can hardly walk..My back is killing me


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
That flooring looks good! Can it also be hosed off?


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Getting there, I have a bunch more screens already framed just needs to be put up. I have tons of ideas for the interior, rug special ordered, rome tree is still in the box, cat doors, multiple swinging bridges will be made and all weather drop down rain shields will be special ordered.

This pet screen i ordered from metroscreens is tough stuff btw, if the cat goes crazy on the larger portions ill have to reinforce the framing with cross braces

All im missing is the cat..Really this whole project is dedicated to smokey


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh WOW! That's Gorgeous! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks great and definitely built to last!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is high quality and nice looking.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a beautiful dedication! Any cat you get will be happy sunning out there. Smokey would be pleased.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the recent loss of Smokey.

You're catio looks great! I have a Ragdoll (Muffs) and a Ragdoll/Persian mix(Abby). I also have a screened patio with cat trees, etc. Both Muffs and Abby LOVE to be out on the patio when the weather is nice, and even when it's not so nice. Below is a picture of the two of them on the patio. The screens are "pet-friendly". I agree with 10cats2dogs, who said Ragdolls are laid-back. I find that to be true for both Muffs and Abby. They rarely try to climb or jump against the screen, even if they see a bird or chipmunk on the other side. They just run back and forth along the screen, but they don't try to get through or climb up. I've had the screens for about 4 years now and they're no worse for wear. 

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, nice!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Burt, your catio is looking FANTASTIC! I can tell how much hard work you've put into it. You are definitely handy! I know Smokey is looking down smiling at all of the hard work you're putting in to make a kitty happy...

I can't wait until you get your new Ragdoll. That is going to be one VERY lucky cat! :mrgreen:



Susan said:


>


Susan, your cats are GORGEOUS! I've never seen a Ragdoll/Persian mix before... what an absolute BEAUTY! They both look like they have a little Persian in them with their adorable, squished faces :luv


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow Burt! Looking incredible so far!  I'm really jealous, I would love to give Jasper such an enriching environment. It looks like it's going to be a kitty paradise


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know if I should be jealous of you for having such skill and dedication in building what you have done already, or be jealous for the new kitty that will inhabit that space!  Everyone knows your future cat will be a happy, much loved, and doted on for its lifetime!!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

99.5 Percent complete, 2 more finishing screens and couple more odds and ends, next update will be cat furniture installation...Winding sisal rope on poles is what I am not looking forward too..


I bought a used futon yesterday, cleaned it up real good and got some new covers. I will also make a fold down bar table with bamboo top as well as furnish couple interior posts with home grown cured bamboo. It will have exterior roll down clear pvc for rain wind block as well...

I have never worked with wood until this project, granted I assembled my greenhouse but it was pre fabricated


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
Just...WOW!! I love what you're doing! It's Beautiful! :thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok. definitely moving in. That looks good and the view is perfect.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

A wonderful cat space and tribute to your love for Smokey.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautiful! I'm jealous for my cats. When does your lucky new kitten arrive? You should get a pair to enjoy the awesome spaces you've built together.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Higher and higher we go, the next level up will be the entrance to my cat bridge which is very time consuming to make....It will lead to the ceiling catwalk I have yet to build which will wrap around the interior roof perimeter

I got excited and burnt and finished the wood even though im not even finished yet









Cat bridge in the making, I ordered special tools to attempt to recess syntetic carpet strips into each plank giving grip for the claws..Although that in itself will be quite painful to do


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Seriouosly, you are amazing. This kitten (kittens) will be so lucky and loved.

This is THE most amazing tribute to your boy!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

This is a work of art.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW! Burt,
That is INCREDIBLE!! and indeed a work of art!:thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Love this! you have done a wonderful job and a great tribute to Smokey. Very lucky new cat to come home to this


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

FINISHED...Just 2 small moldings and maybe some rope decor for the bridge, I grooved the planks for the bridge for grip


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
Stunning and Beautiful! Kitty will be in Kitty Paradise with that to explore and play on!
I think you better get TWO kitties, so they can have fun chasing each other, over, and through, and up and down!!
Sharon


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Burt.. that is a work of art! Stunning! I am glad it gave you time to heal. 

I would so love one of those for my kitties. I have a back deck and front porch that need reworked. Guess I could build something like that on the back.

going to put a dedicated strip on their somewhere?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That is amazing! You're very talented. I agree with Sharon...you now need two cats!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Beautiful, and so professional. I love the catwalk.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Burt... that is BEYOND incredible! That is some seriously quality craftsmanship. You could sell these sorts of things for a high dollar! I know I for one would LOVE to have something like that for my girls.  Your kitten will be living the life of a queen! I am unbelievably excited for you to get your little girl.

I also have to agree with Sharon! Maybe get littermates?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I saw the kitty "tree" in the video (in the thread about Miss Allie McGoo) and remembered that you were talking about a catio so came over here. WOW! I don't know what to call it - cat tree doesn't even come close! 

It's spectacular, and as Mandy and Ellie said, the quality really shows. I LOVE the bridge! What kind of wood did you use? And how long did it take you to wrap the sisal around all of those massive posts?! 

Miss Allie is so lucky - she's benefiting from the close bond that you and Smokey shared. The amazingly complex and beautiful design, and the amount of time (and resources) you put into making it, is a wonderful testament to him.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

In hawaii we have dry wood termites and while I just fumigated my house a month ago because they were eating it, I had to opt for treated outdoor lumber. The bridge was selected untreated douglas fur which was very pricey at about $40.00 for the whole bridge.

The treated lumber was aired out and sealed with an appropriate sealer essentially locking in everything..

Some people might find treated lumber unsafe but in hawaii if you want to feed the termites go for it.

I ordered bulk rolls of sisal from amazon, used a high powered electric stapler. The main thing is to pound the sisal down after so many wraps with a hammer to compact it tight. It takes time but just be patient and do say 2 posts a day, maybe even one..

Im off to home depot today, I need to incorporate a cat walk somehow that links to my cat tree and wraps the perimeter of the ceiling. Allie goes NutZ when she crosses the bridge only to reach a dead end.....

I also need a cat walk that goes to the grass(cage...FLEAS)....Will repost when im done with those two-three projects.. Oh and im also making a small window pop out(A/C like)catio screened box that overlooks the front yard, just a small little hang out


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You... are such an amazingly wonderful pet owner.

I've started shutting down the PC at home, lest the boys stumble across this thread and abandon me for your island...


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I think my cats want to move in to that catio


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm telling you, the CF meeting is at Burt's place, humans optional.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

NebraskaCat,

I remember your thread about what cats on CF we'd like to meet in person, if we could. If the CF meeting were at Burt's place, you know we'd ALL be there (cats included)! 

Plus, he's in *MAUI*!  
The downside is, it would get pretty crowded, especially if Sharon, Arianwen, or anyone else with mutli-cats came by, but it would also be soooooo cool, too. 

Burt, Ally is one heck of a lucky kitty, though being a kitten, I'm sure is already a lot of work for you! Enjoy it while you can, as kittenhood always flies by so quickly for us all.


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

What amazing work! You're doing a great job! I'm sure Allie is loving it!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Allie is Spoiled rotten, she has tons of toys her favorite toy a small teddy bear, tons of vertical cat trees....And her newest edition another ceiling high bird watcher with steps included...

I ate a lot of saw dust building this one, lot of jigs to cut the plyboard perfectly straight, curved edging, lots of carpet cutting, hot gluing. I actually did one shelf every week or two, im getting LaZy!!!

I swear Allie knows all the noise from the saws has to do with her furniture going up. She does not run with very loud noise less then 30 feet away, she watches me like a hawk putting it all together. She was screen climbing to get to the high shelf since it was the first peice that went up... 

She could go up but couldnt come down until now...Shes still sleeping, she will be quite excited when she awakens 

All In Memory of Smokey❤ I think of him everyday and probably will until the day I die


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Woke up


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't think of a better tribute to your best friend. And little Allie is reaping the benefits,... as well as providing the supervision apparently. Lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Burt!
More pictures please! 
This is such an Incredible cat tree and room, and it's obvious, that Allie is loving it!
Sharon


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I will post more picture when I start and finish a skywalk I plan on making soon I hope. It will start from the top level of the cat tree, not quite sure yet on the design but it will come to me hopefully..

Thanks for looking...more pics coming soon as new structures go up

Allie likes to go to the very top below the ceiling and meow lol...like "Hey look where I am!"


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Burt, I'm fairly new here but was just reading through your thread and Allie is one fortunate little girl! I recently lost my cat, Sabrina, and I'm loving my new kitten, Amelia, in Sabrina's memory. Therefore, I understand how you miss Smokey but how Allie must be helping to heal your heart. By the way, I love Allie's name as that is the name of one of my dogs! Keep up the good work in spoiling Allie!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I am hiding this thread from Kiki and lulu or I will have protest on my hands at how poor their facilities are 
Such a fantastic room a wonderful tribute and a lucky little girl


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Burt!
I'll be looking for those updates! 
A Skywalk sounds Awesome! Can't wait to see it!
Would love to see some recent pics of Allie!
Sharon


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

SkyWalk Platform Mounted and Ready for Bridges to be made and Installed...Quite a Large Platform, I might be getting a Maine **** later in the Year.. I wanted a ragdoll but the breeders are well ............not worth the bother

The perch is quite a distance from the cat tree area so I will need to make a halfway support for the swinging bridge...More Work Ahhh Well....

I bet Allie finds a way up there before the bridges go up!

















Allie Mc.Goo Bird Watching









Allie watching the bird and my friend from her catio


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh WOW Burt!! That is awesome!:thumbup::thumbup: 
That is going to be so neat connected by a bridge!
I bet little Miss Allie does figure out how to get up there!
And she's...Gorgeous! 
Thank you for the update!
Sharon


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Sky Bridge made burnt and stained ready to be put up tomorrow..12 Foot long Cedar about 9 feet platform to platform.. This is one of two bridges going up, the other bridge im not sure about yet but it will have to wait because my back is hurting..


Might be too smooth we shall see if there is slippage

Those railings sure was a lot of work...


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

My Amelia wants you to come make a kitty playground out of my apartment!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
You are a Master Craftsman!:thumbup: 
I can see how much work those cat walks are! 
The railing is Beautiful!
Sharon


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Now I have to move the ceiling fan away couple more inches, its about 14 inches away but I dont trust Mc.Goo


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That ceiling fan is just a merry-go-round for Allie Mc.Goo


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Introducing The SkyWalk

The Best Part....Allie Loves It...Round and Round She Goes...Where She Stops Nobody Knows

Video of the entire Catio coming Soon!!!

Catio is Now Finished!!! Except a little simple stair going to Cat tree's highest Platform(I might not because she easily jumps up and down there)

Will make a outdoor Cat walk from the Catio in the Following Years to the Grass


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh that looks like so much fun for Allie! And soon for Oliver!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Just....amazing, really, Burt. Stand up applause for you, bravo! 

Couldn't help notice the bed in there though, lol. Do you sleep in there with Allie? Any chance you're accepting room reservations anytime soon to help offset costs?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Just love it. Allie is just one very lucky kitty.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

The Video...Thanks for looking 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-30Yv-SIkMI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow. A big project, and a great tribute to Smokey. Little Allie had to come supervise the videotaping, that was cute.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
Beautifully done Video...
Miss Allie, obviously loves her Queendom!
And my heart was so touched, to see Smokey there♡♡♡♡
Sharon


----------

